# Do you find changing strings a PITA?



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I finally bought an anti-slippage mat and proper neck rest. No more battle scars while changing strings. I suspect most members already have this. Not that it brings joy to changing strings but sure helps in the process.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, that's nice mat and neck rest. I see another neck rest in the shadows too.

I have a neck rest, but I don't really use it to change strings. I just lay a towel on my workbench.

As for changing strings being a pain, for me it's almost......meditative? Soothing at least.

I enjoy grabbing a guitar I haven't bothered with for awhile and cleaning it up, changing the strings, maybe making adjustment to the truss rod if needed.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm cheap and use two towels. I cant afford that "StewMac" lifestyle your flaunting there  

But I'm with @Milkman I like changing strings. Often times ill do it just because I'm bored.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice Strat too, by the way.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

... another +1 for the tabletop 'towel mat' method. For me, its a chore vs therapy.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Nice Strat too, by the way.


It's a Simon Law SVL - 11 years old and still my #1 S type guitar. The mat definitely made it a "Zen" experience.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I tend to lay my guitar on my lap and change strings while watching tv.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I tend to lay my guitar on my lap and change strings while watching tv.



I do it in a lazyboy every so often.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I use one of the Hercules folding neck rests but I like the look of the Music Nomad.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I dislike it to the point I rig the strings on my Floyd guitars to allow me to just reel out a bit of string, clamp it, and keep going.

If I was gigging, fresh strings all the time, but I don't gig so multiple years on the same set has happened.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I enjoy it. I take my time. I polish the frets, and oil the dark boards. It’s a project I’m capable of… as opposed to a lot of other DIY home repairs!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yes. 23 years in and I still loathe it. I bought a headstock stand and brought the folding table inside for the winter. Still hate it, but manage it better 😅


----------



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

idk why but I find it satisfying and relaxing… 😶‍🌫


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I dislike it enough that when I break a string I just don’t play that guitar for a while.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don’t mind changing strings at all. I do it sitting on the couch and there’s a kind of a simple satisfaction to it. Some people can’t change strings without hurting themselves so I suppose maybe that ain’t that much fun .. lol


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m probably one of the few people that hates bright, new strings. I like them good and dead, so I usually wait a while between changes, and get a setup done at the same time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> Some people can’t change strings without hurting themselves so I suppose maybe that ain’t that much fun .. lol


I like changing strings _because_ I hurt myself


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> I like changing strings _because_ I hurt myself


good way to get in contact with your inner troubled songwriter… lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I use a StringTech workstation, it’s awesome.

https://stringtech.net/


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Just get the cleaning lady to do the auto harp.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I got that rest and mat from StewMac the other day for $28 cad shipped free.

A $20 yoga mat from Canadian Tire will be the same and you can cut a few of them out of the yoga mat.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Parabola said:


> I’m probably one of the few people that hates bright, new strings. I like them good and dead, so I usually wait a while between changes, and get a setup done at the same time.


I agree with this.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mooh said:


> I use a StringTech workstation, it’s awesome.
> 
> StringTech.net


Would love to see a post on that - I was wondering if normal people bought them.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

I find it a pain in the ass on Gibson type tuners with the hole. On vintage type Fenders with the top slot I don’t mind it at all.

And my leather sandbag which serves as a rear sandbag for a different hobby is the ultimate holder for guitar necks. 😁


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

morepowder said:


> I find it a pain in the ass on Gibson type tuners with the hole. On vintage type Fenders with the top slot I don’t mind it at all.
> 
> And my leather sandbag which serves as a rear sandbag for a different hobby is the ultimate holder for guitar necks. 😁


Im the same. Fender and MusicMan i dont mind, especially with locking tuners. Gibson is just a PITA.


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

I used to hate but then I started learning about proper guitar care (cleaning and oiling fretboard, polishing frets, etc.) and I now take pleasure in the process knowing that the guitar will play that much better after.

I use a pull buoy as the neck rest and put a blanket down on the table


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Robot tuners change them automatically. 

lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> Would love to see a post on that - I was wondering if normal people bought them.


Big, small, on sides/front/back, loose or strapped in.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

RBlakeney said:


> I dislike it enough that when I break a string I just don’t play that guitar for a while.


i Broke a string on my kauer in October when recording, and haven’t played it 2.5 months for instance.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> i Broke a string on my kauer in October when recording, and haven’t played it 2.5 months for instance.


sell it and buy a new one with new strings on it.. lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow I want one!









TECHDECK XLT WORKSTATION


TECHDECK XLT Body and Neck Support Platforms to Safely hold String Instruments. Includes Leather Cover and Body Straps for the body platform. All prices in US Dollars Shipping Worldwide If you encounter a problem with shipping rates please Contact Us [email protected] Call +(519) 796-0332




stringtech.net


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Wardo said:


> sell it and buy a new one with new strings on it.. lol


It wouldn’t be the first time. I had a suhr modern with a floating trem. I broke a string, took it for a free set up, and then immediately traded it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> It wouldn’t be the first time. I had a suhr modern with a floating trem. I broke a string, took it for a free set up, and then immediately traded it.


Yeah, if they won’t take it back or it won’t sell just part the bitch out..lol


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> I tend to lay my guitar on my lap and change strings while watching tv.


Same. Although I don’t change strings often, I look at it and guitar set up as a labour of love. Beats the “Honey Do List” any day of the year.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

String changing is a breeze, it's the intonation that's a pain in the Ass.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I loathe changing a 12 string Acoustic's strings. Ugh...


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> I loathe changing a 12 string Acoustic's strings. Ugh...


Me too. six strings are fine, I run you tube vids, as I clean and polish the victim for new strings. 12 string guitars, I have 2, so until a string fails on both I do not change them.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Alex said:


> View attachment 456342


How do you like that matt Alex ?
I was thinking of getting a yoga matt and cutting it to size.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

amp boy said:


> How do you like that matt Alex ?
> I was thinking of getting a yoga matt and cutting it to size.


It works great. Nice weight to it to keep it in place.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I use the Taylor guitar method for changing strings. The one where you cut the string before winding it onto the tuner post. Work's great but you have to make sure you cut the string for the right tuner.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> i Broke a string on my kauer in October when recording, and haven’t played it 2.5 months for instance.


I can babysit.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Budda said:


> I can babysit.


If I’m too lazy to change the strings I’m also to lazy to ship it somewhere. 😆


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> If I’m too lazy to change the strings I’m also to lazy to ship it somewhere. 😆


Shenanigans.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Years ago I saw this design for a neck support in a Stew-Mac catalogue. I never buy something if I can make it easily myself, so I made three different sizes to accommodate neck length and body depth. I don't use them often since getting the StringTech, but they're still as functional as ever. One has velcro on the bottom to help it stay in place on a corresponding velcro equipped yoga matt.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> Years ago I saw this design for a neck support in a Stew-Mac catalogue. I never buy something if I can make it easily myself, so I made three different sizes to accommodate neck length and body depth. I don't use them often since getting the StringTech, but they're still as functional as ever. One has velcro on the bottom to help it stay in place on a corresponding velcro equipped yoga matt.
> 
> View attachment 456432
> 
> ...


That is ingenious! The radius helps with placement and then is more or less locked in place with the neck. Brilliant!!


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

My first guitar had a Kahler Spyder. I could barely tune a guitar, nevermind understand the physics of a floating bridge. I despised string changes and that attitude stuck with me for a lot of years.

Getting a PRS changed that. The maintenance on those guitars is so easy I almost look forward to doing it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Slotted head stocks piss me off. Then there's 12 strings with slotted head stocks, that's a whole other story.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I do. Then I got an evertune guitar which is pretty much my every day guy and string changes and intonation became so easy and super fast


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I actually enjoy it. Except for the odd time when I poke a string into my finger. Ouch.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

... i like changing strings (and polishing etc) as well. Especially if there's a few guitars to do.
Guitars with locking tuners are the quickest. I don't mind OFRs at all either.

During the process am usually sitting on the couch with the guitar in my lap, and/or standing it up against my leg.

I get focused and into it, my Zen thing.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I generally put off guitar maintenance of all sorts until I get annoyed enough when I go to play them that I eventually make some repairs. Hate changing strings on the bigsby. The rest arent so bad. 
I'm also guilty of playing other guitars to put off restringing one with a broken string. I most recently put strings on my tokai 335. Adjusted truss rod and Action/Intonation. I do like the feel of new strings but prefer the sound of set played in for a few weeks. A more mellow sound.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Speck_WFTR said:


> ...my Zen thing.


Om... Oh yeah, that's me. I get into the rhythm of it and often do several guitars (and/or other instruments) at a time. Strings, fretboards, intonation, whatever. Ignoring the phone, music playing, dogs watching me. I'm a tinkerer by nature.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Classical (nylon string) can be a pain.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Locking tuners: Piece of cake

Vintage strat/tele tuners: Not so bad

Modern tuners (non-locking): PITA!

Floyd: Bigger PITA!

Gotoh locking height-adjustable tuners: Where'd I put my nickels?

Bigsby: Where'd I put that pencil/pen/chopstick?

Nylon string: How do I do this again?


----------



## benum47 (Oct 13, 2013)

Buy a double-neck guitar. After you change the strings on that, everything else seems simple. Difficulty is always relative ;-)


----------



## heybulldog (Mar 12, 2014)

Is that an American standard from say...2004 to 2008 or so?

I had one of those, same colour. Sold it, wish I never did !


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

I change a string if it breaks, or if it's getting so dirty it does that gawd-awful high-pitched "sthihhhhhh" sound when I run my finger on it.

Otherwise, I don't change strings. Ancient mojo is in them, at least ancient enough for me. I still have three original Gibson strings with the red cloth stripping near the ball end on a Les Paul copy I made back in 1998. I once broke a string late one evening in 2007, and had to fix it. It broke at the ball end side, so I figured if I can use the portion of the string that was not wound on the shaft (I don't cut them shorter than three inches), then that would be enough to roll onto the ball. Problem is the ball was too finicky to wrap the string around, I had no more than pair of long nosed pliers, so I wrapped the string on a socket head screw from my old cutlass. The mojo must have increased by a tenfold cause' that guitar has a wicked tone.

I will put new strings on a guitar I build (sometimes not even!) and otherwise I stopped changing strings around 2003.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I never liked cutting them before putting it them on. Makes the install process kind of awkward and despite what they say about hex strings not loosening the wraps Id just as soon not cut them first. I put a 90° bend in them at about where the next peg is then shove it through the hole and loop it over the top and then under then wind it a few times and it’s on there pretty damn quick with a minimum amount of pissing around.

Mandolins are a pain in the ass though particularly if they have shitty tuners.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Mandolins are a pain in the ass though particularly if they have shitty tuners.


Not if you string them like this ..
I do this on all my guitars.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Mostly a bass player, I change strings every 10~15 years whether they need it or not


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... i like changing strings (and polishing etc) as well. Especially if there's a few guitars to do.
> Guitars with locking tuners are the quickest. I don't mind OFRs at all either.
> 
> During the process am usually sitting on the couch with the guitar in my lap, and/or standing it up against my leg.
> ...


... actually, was just reminded I don't mind not having to restring 12string guitars any longer. And looking at my mandolin (with oxidized strings), am reminded it's a little less zen as I need to think about it more ...


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I try and play a lot so I can change strings more often!


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't mind changing strings. I almost never do it on my own guitars though.
I built this jig that keeps the guitar elevated off the bench and therefore away from any tools or debris. The surface where the guitar rests is covered in cork.
My bench is normally not this clean and neat. 😆


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

I’ve gotten better at changing strings over the years but my improvement has been hampered somewhat by marrying someone with cats. Not the best assistants…


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

PTO said:


> I’ve gotten better at changing strings over the years but my improvement has been hampered somewhat by marrying someone with cats. Not the best assistants…


Well in olden days strings were made of cat-gut. Maybe you could revisit that concept.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I am nto a fan of changing strings and often put it off as long as possible--sometimes just play a different guitar, sometimes until they all need a string change...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A PITA?

I don't use that part of my anatomy when changing strings. Perhaps you should rethink your string changing method. 

On the serious side, my 12 string takes me a lot longer than I would like. However, it is a 12 string.


----------

